# RIP Rainn MacPhail



## Pipp (Apr 30, 2007)

*Indiana HRS Mourns the Loss of a Special Volunteer 
RIP Rainn MacPhail*


4/27/2007

It is with great sadness that I report the loss of a special IndianaHouse Rabbit Society volunteer, licensed wildlife rehabilitator, andcompassionate friend to all creatures, Rainn MacPhail. Rainnpassed away in a car accident the morning of April 27, 2007 on her wayto work at the Koinonia Environmental and Retreat Center at ManchesterCollege.

Rainn has been a tireless supporter of rabbits and other animal speciesin the state of Indiana going back many years. She was trulyFort Wayne, Indianas Mother Theresa to the animals. Rainn'saccomplishments in this capacity are too numerous to list.Her most recent contributions include assisting in the care of the 180+rabbits seized from a neglectful breeder at South Suburban HumaneSociety near Chicago, IL. As recently as April 26, 2007, theday before she died, Rainn and another volunteer successfully capturedSampson, a domestic rabbit released to fend for himself(http://www.indianahrs.org/adoption-details.aspx?id=286).Rainn's contributions to animal welfare for house rabbits, wildcottontails, and various other species in need who stumbled across herpath will be deeply felt and dearly missed.

Indiana HRS is working to find adoptive homes for Rainn's rabbits, whoare mourning themselves. If you are able to provide temporaryfoster care or a permanent adoptive home for any of Rainn's rabbits,please contact me ([email protected]).


With Great Sadness,
Dawn Sailer-Fleeger
Indiana HRS, Chapter Manager


----------



## Michaela (May 1, 2007)

:tears2:

How can it be that someone so amazing can die in such a way? What a great person Rainn was, may she rest in peace.:rip:

I hope hope hope the bunnies can get homes.ray:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 1, 2007)

Oh no! RIP Rainn. May youspend your time with all the bunnies and animals you ever loved andthat loved you back.ink iris:



I just want to say that I got Angel from Indiana HRS. Dawnwas actually the one that interviewed me via phone. Amy Leighand her husband were the ones I met to pick Angelup.They and everyone at Indiana HRS, Rainn's familyand friends will be in my thoughts through this difficult time.


----------

